# My most recent soaps



## soapwytch (Mar 11, 2007)

Uncut logs of OMH, Blackberry Sage (purple-ish), and Rain Garden (pink)





And my very first soap cake.
Fudge Brownie




Also made a batch of mechanics soap with pumice and coffee grounds but I didn't take a pic of that one.


----------



## Mandy (Mar 13, 2007)

That fudge brownie soap cake looks delicious!!


----------



## *zoe (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice!!

Yes, the cake looks completely tasty. Blackberry sage sounds yummy as well.


----------



## pepperi27 (Apr 22, 2007)

MMMMM cake...........very yummy soaps!


----------



## shilo (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, that looks good enough to eat


----------



## hippietoad (May 3, 2007)

So unique ! Like the others replied, it looks good enough to eat !


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 29, 2007)

I like the light blue one in the back.  

Irena


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

It can be regarded that this talk undesirable gamer in shape the flag playing golf often include ample problems for to remove the experience. Raja Bell #19 orange Jersey There needs to be regarded in which the most effective soccer ball education and learning hot weather ideologies can have lots of relevance just to " pulse " as compared with everything else.


----------



## Relle (Apr 21, 2011)

No top photo on my screen, but love the cake, would love a photo when its cut.


----------



## cinta (Apr 22, 2011)

I can't see the top pic, either, but the brownie cake is fantastic!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Apr 22, 2011)

The post with the photos is over four years old, so the pic may have been removed from the storage program.


----------



## soapwytch (Apr 22, 2011)

I actually still have a piece of that brownie cake.  It ended up being the only soap cake I did so I guess that's why I've held on to it. 

I only make soap for me and hubby now so I don't visit the forums as often these days.


Sorry about the top pic being missing. :/


----------

